# Clown Loaches



## drew137 (Dec 23, 2006)

I recently got 4 clown loaches, how does the tetra white spot/ich medication affect them?


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Loaches are sensitive to meds. Tetras are sensitive to water conditions, so they may/may not survive the treatment. Try to avoid the meds, increase the temp slowly over time to about 82Ã‚Â°F (28Ã‚Â°C), and perform allot of water changes. If your fish indeed have ich, the increased temp would speed up their lifecycle.

Could you post some info about your tank?

What's the size of your tank?

What are it's tank mates?

What are the ammonia, nitrites, & nitrates levels?

How often do you do gravel cleanings?

How often do you perform WC (water changes)? What percentage of water is removed?

How often do you clean your filter? Is it the same time when you do gravel cleanings?

Sorry for the lots of questions, but it would help narrow down what could have caused the illness in the fish.

Also, if only 1 fish have it, chances it could survive without the other fish getting it. Just do not stress out the fish and keep the tank clean and well maintained.


----------



## drew137 (Dec 23, 2006)

Its 100 litres
2 weeks old
Used RO water
Tank mates - Guppies, Neon's Mollies a pair of swordtail marigolds and 2 bala sharks
PH - 7.2
Temp 26.5 deg 
Havent cleaned the tank yet
1 x 500l/hr filter
1 x 150l/hr filter
1 x powerhead
2 x air stones


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard, Drew.:wave:

100 liters is equal to 25 gallons. It will be overstocked in a few years due to the potential size of your four clowns. They can reach 16 inches unfortunately even if they are very slow growers. Two balas also push your stocking level and two alone requires a 75 gallons as they need swimming space and will reach 12 inches, if not 14 inches. Still slow growers but we should not wait for them to be noticed growing or stunted growth will result thus resulting into an early death.

10% water change done daily should suffice.
What are your other water parameters?(Ammonia, nitrites and nitrates)

Good luck.


----------

